# Gainesville FL



## penquin (May 23, 2011)

If anyone is in the Gainesville Area in FL... im looking for some one to do the hawthrone trail or any trails you may know of... I try to do 30 miles at least three times a week... Just gets boring doing it a lone...


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm from Ocala. There are some group rides in Gainesville, one in particular called the "Hipp" ride that leaves from the Hippodrome Theatre.

I suggest you go to the Super Cool Bike Shop and talk to the folks there. They can help get you into the local cycling scene, the group rides, and introduce you to other riders and help you find others with similar riding interests.


----------

